# What is the best place to snowboard in Colorado??



## lilpete5 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm looking to plan a trip to Colorado either late december 2014 or Jan/Feb 2015 to Colorado. I saw that the three best places to snowboard is Vail, Breckenridge, and Aspen. Has anyone of ya'll ever been to those mountains before? if so, what are the benefits and downside of each of em. you're information is highly appreciated!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Loveland.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Serious terrain?

T'ride
CB
Silverton

Park?

Brek
Key
Vail
Aspen

all others created equal with varying attractions, some obvious exceptions, and of course completely dependent on how much did it snow teh week before you got there and is it snowing now on your face.

Some real local gems near Denver as well as down south near Durango. Less fancy, slower lifts, cheaper, less crowds, shittier/no parks, some GREAT terrain.

Copper
Winter Park
Loveland
Wolf Creek


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't call Copper or WP less fancy w/ slow lifts. There just isn't the Epic Pass cluster f#*k heading there every weekend. Wolf Creek isn't anywhere close to Denver. I have to agree about LL though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*this probably sounds like dickswinging....*

but I dont see the point of your post except to negate mine.



AcroPhile said:


> I wouldn't call Copper or WP less fancy w/ slow lifts. There just isn't the Epic Pass cluster f#*k heading there every weekend. Wolf Creek isn't anywhere close to Denver. I have to agree about LL though.


um, the sentence regarding wolf creek says denver OR durango. 

Copper and WP have a smattering of slower lifts and are certainly less fancy than the base areas of Breck/Key/Vail/Aspen and offer a much more local vibe. Less crowds, cheaper parking and apres, you know I live here and shred all this right? Ever chilled in the parking lot at MJ?

:dunno:

Maybe the vibe I feel at those spots is just in my own head.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I consider c-lot at MJ my home away from home. Sure there are slow lifts at copper and WP but so is there at any of the epic pass resorts. The base of WP and Copper come complete with their own Disney land style villages at the base just like any of the epic pass places(except Abasin). LL I would consider a " local gem" and maybe MJ as long as you stay away from super gauge lift and panoramic but the WP side and copper can quickly turn into a shit show on the weekends. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the resorts on the RMSP+ pass but idk if I would consider them a local gem.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

that's cool I just get a different vibe at these spots, maybe just not describing it well


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Didn't mean to be a contrarian, just putting in my 2 cents about some of the front range resorts. 

On a side note, just got back from a gorgeous day at WP/MJ and I didn't hit a lick of traffic on the way there or back on one of the busiest days traffic days if the year on I-70.


----------



## lilpete5 (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks for the info guys. 

Mainly, i'm just looking to have a great time (having empty mountains and alot of space). i ride mainly the blues and greens on the mountains, don't really do tricks or need a to board around the park area.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

the nice things about coming out to ride in colorado is you have a variety of choices base on what you value most. You as the consumer get to pick the mountain u think ud have most fun on. 

like many have said and my own 2 cents:
loveland for cheap tickets and less crowd
any vail resorts will do if u just want to experience everything
you want super wide terrain you have vail
you want great parks you have breck and keystone
you want the luxurious resort feel you have aspen and vail
you want night life then you have vail and breck

and all other sorts of things u can factor in your trip to help u decide, distance, price, etc. whats best to me might not be best to u coz i value different things. When u have so many options u can think a little harder and spend ur money a little wiser.


----------

